# Life In a Walk comes to Digital distribution Dec 1st 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FILMMAKER YOGI ROTH’S DOCUMENTARY

* ‘LIFE IN A WALK’ *

ANNOUNCES CROSS-PLATFORM DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION FOR DECEMBER 1ST 

November 11, 2015 - Venice, CA - Filmmaker Yogi Roth, and his Life Without Limits Productions, announced today that after a successful theatrical run, his first feature-length documentary, “Life In A Walk,” will be released on-demand throughout the United States and Canada on December 1, 2015 through Gravitas Ventures. 

“Life In A Walk” follows Yogi and his father, Will, on their trek along the Camino De Santiago, a famous pilgrimage through Portugal and Spain, where Yogi listens to, learns from and discovers more about his hero than he ever imagined.

“The theatrical success of ‘Life In A Walk’ is a testament to the films’ message and how audiences are reacting to it,” says Executive Producer and Co-Creator Jonathan “JJ” James. “Now, with the on-demand of the film, audiences can share Yogi’s story with their families and loved ones immediately. The timing could not be better as it is just in time for the holiday gift-giving season and truly the perfect way to spend time with the most important people in your life.”

The concept of the film came to Yogi as he realized that he never had dealt with the emotions stemming from his father’s battle with prostate cancer. In a single moment, Yogi decided that he never wanted to say, “I wish I’d spent more time with my dad.” He immediately flew home and invited his father on a journey that would change both of their lives forever.

Through “Life In A Walk,” Yogi and JJ hope to inspire viewers to spend time with the people they care about while challenging them to break away from the daily rigors of life and technology to simply go for a walk with the ones they love. They hope to create a movement through this film and social media campaign, #WhatsYourWalk to change the way people choose to spend time with those for whom they care about the most. 

“The greatest compliment we received while sharing “Life In A Walk” was that everyone was reflecting on their own lives with each scene, each frame,” says Yogi. “We hope our story continues to nudge others to share simple joys with those they love this holiday season as families re-connect. I’ve taken it as a personal challenge to pass along the greatest lesson of my life to as many people as possible—the gift of learning that it is ok to be vulnerable and to ask the questions we are curious about.”

“Life In A Walk” will be released on dozens of different on-demand platforms such as iTunes, DirecTV, AT&T U-verse, Dish, Charter, Cox, Rogers (Canada), Eastlink (Canada), Google Play, Amazon Instant, Vudu, and Microsoft Movies – just to name a few,” according to Chad Miller, Vice President of Filmmaker Relations for Gravitas Ventures. “At this time of year, as we gather to give thanks for our family and friends,” Life In A Walk” is the perfect movie to seek out, enjoy and share.” 

“Life In A Walk” premiered at the Newport Beach Film Festival earlier this year and was awarded “Outstanding Achievement in Filmmaking.” It also screened in competition at the La Costa Film Festival (Carlsbad, CA) and the Louisville Film Festival (Louisville, KY) in early October. National publications such as USA Today, Men’s Health, Huffington Post, The Hollywood Reporter and Variety have covered the film. ​


----------

